# I found a new Flippin Line



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Well it is not new, but new for me on my flipping rig. My favorite technique is flipping and for the last 5-8 yrs I have been using 20Lb florclear. This year I tried 30lb braid powerpro green and love it so far. I have a much better feel when I am in the willows it allmost feels like a extension of my arm now. This along with tungsten weights and my confidence is skyhigh. Not real sure how this is going to work out when the h20 clears up as the floraclear gave me confidense in that situation but I am goin to stick with it untill it fails. My catch rate in the willows is definetly up this year and I know I am detecting bites I would not have with my old set up. 
Just wondering what everyones elses thoughts are with flipping with this stuff?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the world of Braid....after you feel comfortable using it and learn to not use Monster hooksets...just tension and your wrist, you can research the newer braids out that are even better. I use braid for everything.....!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Sufix 832 is phenomenal...the 8 strands makes it more round so it's easier on your guides. It also has some type of fluorocarbon property that allows it to sink, as opposed to traditional braid (which doesnt make 832 a good choice for froggin). I have it on 2 spinning reels (10 and 20#) and my flippin stick (50#).

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been using the new suffix this year myself on spinning gear and I've had no probs. I really haven't noticed less guide grinding yet but then again I've only used on weightless plastics. Ill really find out going for smallies on Erie. IMHO I don't think the fact that braid isn't clear matters at all flippin because true flippin is not releasing any line just swinging out slack line into spots very near boat like trees where u can hit hundreds of holes in 1 day. Pitchin is when u actually cast and thumb it short distances and I still see no issue. Because its a reaction bite. They don't get a good look at it. 

I use different colored braids for each line strength so I can remember what's on each rod easier.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm now a HUGE fan of the Cabela's ripcord plus SI....


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

This is good info just got a flipping stick buying a reel this weekend was going to go with the 20lb floro, but you guys think that braid will give me the same bites?


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

douglacj said:


> This is good info just got a flipping stick buying a reel this weekend was going to go with the 20lb floro, but you guys think that braid will give me the same bites?


everybody has there own preference so you will get a lot of answers. some swear you will get less bites on braid (example i read when john crews won on the california delta last year he switched to flouro and that made the difference in his fish) others will say it doesnt matter. i use both if im fishing around wood or other cover and not much grass ill go with flouro because it ha better abrasion resistance but if im fishing vegetation i want braid because it helps alot with getting the fish out by cutting through the grass/pads/ ect.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You can always tie on a flouro leader to help with visability issues. The blood knot would be a good knot to use in that situation.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I had thought about tying a leader with flouro when dock fishing in clear h20 but was not sure you would get the true affect of the braid expecially the sensativity. I guess I will give it a try. Thanks for all of the feed back.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I have always been a 20lb trilene xt guy when flippin....switched too 20lb braid and HATED it. I know every guy has his preference but I hated it....It seemed like I couldnt buy a bite when I usually had fantastic luck in the same water.....idk if I just had bad luck but I had to switch back....another thing I had problem was flipping and sometimes the braid would get kinked up on the spool and lock up and the jig would fling back at me. not fun lol.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I only use braid on spinning with plastics and baitcaster to pitch only. I don't like the grindage I get using big cranks and my 1oz spinnerbaits casted on baitcaster. Imo its also much easier to pick out a rats nest using mono, and if its hopeless cheaper to cut out and respool. IMO the thicker 15-25lb mono I use to cast with is also easier to control overspins because the thicker diameter slows down the spool. But to each h their own.


----------

